
Skipr (Mobility-as-a-Service) internal feedback post-launch - british_waffle
https://imgur.com/a/wWrRUvu
======
british_waffle
This feedback was posted after Skipr's launch on the appstore. It contains
some expectations which I believe plague so much of the software world today.

